# MATEING



## JAWZ99 (Jul 25, 2007)

UMM I HAVE A 120GAL. AND IT HAS 6, 8INCH P'S IN IT BUT 2 ARE ALWAYS IN THE CORNER AND THEY GUARD IT FROM ALL OTHERS COULD THIS BE A SIGN OF A MATING COUPLE AND SHOULD I TAKE THEM OUT AND PUT THEM IN ANOTHER TANK? PLZ AND THX


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

_*Topic Moved to Piranha Breeding Forum*_


----------



## NeXuS (Aug 16, 2006)

first off do you always post in caps b/c it gives me the impression of your yelling or something. anyways back on to the topic i think it could be signs have you noticed anything with there colors at all? usually when they go to mate there colors go very dark. and no i wouldn't move them just let nature take its course and when they do make sure you have a tank ready for the eggs if you want to keep them other wise they will get eaten. so when/if they breed just make sure you have a separate tank ready with a sponge filter and food for them. hope i helped you some


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

i would leave them in the 120 and then leve them alone for a couple days (check daily for eggs though)and if they do lay eggs transfer them to another tank

could just be territorial, did they digga nest? do they have a dark colour?...


----------



## JAWZ99 (Jul 25, 2007)

thx no no sings yet as of eggs and color changes


----------

